# Bosco 2009



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Present the *Bosco*......

45l 50x30x30
1 pll 24w and 1 pll 32w
Co2 external reactor
Fauna: 
Microrasbora erythromicron
Neocaridina heteropada
Flora:
Riccardia chamedrypholia
Taxiphylum sp.
Proserfinaca palustrus
Eusteralis stellata
Cryptocoryne sp.








Regards.

P.D.
More info here


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Lovely! I don't see the Pogostemom stellatus (Eusteralis stellata).


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

looks like it is in the back where all those white lights at.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2009)

My compliments for a great scape ! I love the lush growth and that electric green of Riccardia.Lets see the stellata touch the surface. Well done my friend !


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Lovely tank! How do you get your P. palustris so red?


----------



## Maciek_W (Oct 1, 2009)

I really like your tank! Choice of plants is good!


----------



## p-daddy (Oct 4, 2009)

I love the hardscape


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you very much for the coments 

Lets see the stellata touch the surface, yes, it´s petty yet, the aqua is young, it have two months.

The red of palustris.- No3 low and po4 hight, carefully, very carefully, if you wan´t have problems with algas.

Thank you, update soon 

Regards.


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Update......








Regards.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

looks like a big fluffy pillow with sticks in it but i would still sleep on it lol i like it though very different, and dont take that the wrong way lol


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Ei, Reca congratulations...............you are the best!!:supz:

Enhorabuena colega, te lo mereces..............

Regards, Pepe.


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Let´s go.......

[youtube=640,480]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWEOA9Aomec[/youtube]​
Regards


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Terrific growth. I think it's lost too much of it's definition. So clean and nice. I think you need to give it a trim. 

I am loving your Riccardia chamedrypholia!!!!


----------

